# Will a 245/40 R18 fit on a 2010 VW CC



## Briangcc (Jul 28, 2013)

Just curious if anyone has tried to put a 245/40R18 on a CC that is designed for a 235/40R18. Any help will be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Africa_Wagon (Sep 7, 2012)

Yes it will fit fine; its what i use as my winter set up. The tires look a lot more chunky than the 235's btw. Also they will rub in the rear if you go lower than stock hight. Pm me if you have any other questions


----------

